# Soon to be Mbuna cichlid tank



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

Moved the GT back to the 100 at my GF's house and rearranged this 65 because i'm going to order some Mbunas from http://www.ohiexchange.com/armke/list.htm to be housed with my Green phantom and spotted pleco. Moved gold nugget to 135 P tank (he has his hidding spot along with the other plecos in that tank)
Has anyone ordered from them? 
And the water is yellow because of the driftwood. I should eventually fade away during water changes.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

u should get a stand that fits the tank...that will wear down the silicone n cause a leak


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

I would check with fishpost.com and see what he has. I know he has a ton of hard to find africans. I have heard mixed reviews about Armke's (anthough I have never ordered from them).


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

A word of advice:

Keep an eye on your plecos if you add africans in there. Make sure you give them plenty of hiding places. My africans have killed more than one pleco in their day...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

CichlidAddict said:


> A word of advice:
> 
> Keep an eye on your plecos if you add africans in there. Make sure you give them plenty of hiding places. My africans have killed more than one pleco in their day...
> [snapback]1200144[/snapback]​


Wouldn't Synodontus Catfish be more suitable for an African tank, as they also hail from Africa (and thus probably do better in hard, alkaline water). Pleco's are softwater fish that prefer a low pH, and although they may survive, it's far from ideal...

Nice set-up, btw


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> CichlidAddict said:
> 
> 
> > A word of advice:
> ...


True - I keep Synodontus Eupterus with my africans and they do great. I do have one bristlenose pleco in there that seems to do great. He's active and healthy looking. I'll have to read up on the softwater thing.. I didn't realize they may not appreciate the hard water.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

look,s cool nice set up


----------

